# Ressource nach deployen nicht erreichbar



## denis7788 (20. Jul 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass meine Seite nach dem Deployen nicht erreichbar ist (Meldung: The requested resource is not available.). Im log bekomme ich keine Fehler angezeigt. Woran könnte das liegen?
Folgende Einstellungen beim Erstellen des Projektes und Code habe ich benutzt:












Folgendes Projektverzeichnis habe ich:




Und folgenden Code:
index.xhtml

```
<?xmlversion='1.0'encoding='UTF-8'?>

<!DOCTYPEhtmlPUBLIC"-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN""http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<htmlxmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"

      xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html">

    <h:head>

        <title>Facelet Title</title>

    </h:head>

    <h:body>

        <h:form>

            Wie heißen Sie?<br/>

            <h:inputText value="#{user.name}"/>

            <h:commandButtonaction="greet"value="Grüß Dich!"/>

        </h:form>

    </h:body>

</html>
```
greet.xhtml

```
<?xmlversion='1.0'encoding='UTF-8'?>

<!DOCTYPEhtmlPUBLIC"-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN""http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<htmlxmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"

      xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html">

    <h:head>

        <title>Facelet Title</title>

    </h:head>

    <h:body>

        <h1>Hallo #{user.name}!</h1>

    </h:body>

</html>
```
User.java

```
package com.tester;

import javax.faces.bean.ManagedBean;

import com.sun.xml.ws.config.metro.parser.jsr109.String;

@ManagedBean
public class User {

    private String name;

    public String getName() {
        return name;
    }

    public void setName(String name) {
        this.name = name;
    }

}
```


----------



## denis7788 (26. Jul 2015)

Ich kann die Seite jetzt aufrufen, habe aber doch noch Fragen.
Also zunächst habe ich die index.xhtml in index.html umbenannt. Nachdem ich das gemacht habe, konnte ich die Seite in Eclipse aufrufen. Nach der erneuten Umbenennung auf index.xhtml ist die Seite in Eclipse immernoch erreichbar, allerdings werden keine Änderungen übernommen.
Dann verstehe ich folgendes nicht:
In Eclipse wird in der Browserleiste http://localhost:8080/Test1/ aufgerufen. Nach dem Aktualisieren der Seite ist die Ressource wieder nicht erreichbar.
Im normalen Browser kann ich die Seite nur über http://localhost:8080/Test1/index.xhtml erreichen (hier werden auch die Änderungen der Seite übernommen). 
Wie ist das zu erklären?


----------

